# Dock Light Lures?



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

For those of you that fish the docks at night, what is your favorite lure to entice those specks sitting in the lights? I have had better success with the DOA more than anything. Just looking for something new to try when they seem to have lock-jaw.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

A neighbor uses those tiny little yozuri shallow divers, burns them past the light.

The fish have to make a quick decision.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

DOA Glow shrimp are really good as well!!!1


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yozuri pens minnow...get one with the silverish sides so it flashes


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ditto on the DOA's......... All in all with everthing I've used these are the most poductive (not counting live bait) though there are times when DOA's won't do the trick. Bagley makes a 1/4 oz and 3/8 oz crayfish looking weighted bait (forgot the name, it might even be a fresh water bait). When DOA"swon't work, these will.I looked online and can't find them, (may be out of production) but they look something like this... Good luck... T


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (3/23/2009)*Yozuri pens minnow...get one with the silverish sides so it flashes


:withstupid

and the sinking one, not the floating...later, when the bluefish and ladyfish show up, best to go with a flouro leader 'cause those things are usually $8 a piece...i've gone through several hundred dollars worth of those things...

a link:

http://www.fishusa.com/Yo-Zuri-Pins-Minnow-Lures_p.html


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

not giving to much away...but I like something I can land in the water nice and quiet. My experience has been when I throw something that lands with a thud in the water, or trip when I'm wading or make a loud boat noise I just move on to the next light. They seem to spook easy and turn off at night on the dock lights. IMHO.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

If the trout under thelights are popping and chasing minnows, match the hatch. Small lip minnow shaped plugs like the classic three inch balsa Rapala minnow and small fin s or cocaho's in silver/ black or clear charchruse are some of my favorites. Ifind it bestto work them straight without alot of heavy twitching. And throw somthing different every few casts.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

While EVERYBODY above give good advice... a freelined live shrimp cast just inside the shadows is your BEST bet to fool the pickiest trout.

Jim


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

I like using Doas or a crystal minnow . a quiet approach and small splash like it was said befor they can be real spooky.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't fish to much on dock lights...but when I have the most productive would be a Gulp! rigged on a weighted weedless hook(1/8 oz.) for the sole purpose of looking like a real shrimp. Live shrimp works wellbut I like using artificials. Another way I have gotten them to bite is to throw a topwater well past the light and work it back just on the outside of where the light shines. Hope this helps.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. It has turned out to be a great discussion. I hope everyone else finds the information useful as well.


----------

